# Jumper settings



## Ripper (16. August 2002)

Hi ich hab hier ein Yakumo Mainboard 35-8333-01 vor mir liegen,
da war mal ein Cyrix 686 drauf. jetzt muste ich da aber einen Pentium I raufsetzen.

Kennt jemand ne site wo steht wie man die jumper setzen muss? Weder bei google noch bei yakumo selbst hab ich was gefunden.

plz help

cu ripper


----------



## goela (19. August 2002)

Denke die Bezeichnung ist auch Falsch!

Yakumo 35-8333-01 ist sicherlich die Seriennummer!!!!

müsste es nicht irgendwie so heissen?
Beispiel:
Yakumo Y686LX-2


----------

